# hitachi 12" or dewalt 10"



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i can buy either of these saws new for a $20.00 difference, the dewalt being $20.00 more. im talking about the hitachi 12" dual bevel compound sliding miter saw and the dewalt 10" dual bevel compound sliding miter saw. which saw would be the better choice for the DIY.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Both the Dewalt and Hitachi saws appear to be well made, so it would be a toss up on that score. However, I would favour the 12 inch saw over the 10 inch saw just for the additional cutting depth you would have. Only downside is that 12 inch blades are still pretty expensive compared to 10 inch blades.

Gerry


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i figured the extra 2" was the contributing factor. the reviews are really good on the hitachi 12". i just started thinking why the 10" is $150.00 more than the 12". guess i shouldnt look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I would look at what my needs are very carefully before pulling the trigger on either. For me, which of course is not you, the 10" would be my choice for a couple of reasons. First off, although I didn't look up the specs for either of these saws I doubt if you'll get an extra 2" cutting capacity with the 12" versus the 10". Another reason I'd shy away from the 12" is accuracy. the shorter rails on the 10" slider usually provide more stability all the way through the cut.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hitachi use to be top of the line but not anymore. If I were buying, I would go with the Dewalt but the new Dewalts aren't as good as the older ones either. The DW708 has the DW718 beat hands down IMHO. One way I always check a miter saw before buying is extend the motor out as far as it will go, pull the head as far down as possible and see how much side to side play each saw has, the one with the least slop wins. The last I checked the Hitachi lost. If there is a Makita in the same price range that is the way I would go, Makita has always been a good product IMHO.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks. im sticking with the hitachi. love all the features, and it is right on out of the box. sure is heavy.


----------

